# GPS Issues



## lecapitan (Jun 28, 2012)

ROM: Tweaked 2.1
Kernel: RCHP's EI2 kernel

The GPS always thinks I'm about 500ft away from where I actually am. Driving up a street with GMaps Navigation on and it's screaming at me "turn right ahead", "turn right ahead" because it thinks I am driving through the buildings on the side of the street.

I tried to get into the LBSTestMode that everyone is using to fix the Samsung Galaxy S and had *some* success by doing the following steps:
Dial *#83786633
Press the home button and let the call continue in the background
Dial *#22745927
Enter 000000 for the SPC code
Press the Hidden menu enable button
That all works fine and dandy.

Once you have hidden menus enabled you can get the _SGS Secret Code_ app from the market to open the various hidden menus.

Unfortunately the _GPS-Test and settings_ hidden menu does nothing for me. I am not sure if an apk was removed in the rom that is required for this test (but I will test and see).

After that didn't work I found this patch: http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1447599

Still inconclusive.

If anyone has figured out how to fix the GPS please let us know. Or if you are running Tweaked 2.1/RHCP and have no problems let us know as well.


----------



## djphrost (Feb 23, 2012)

Get there I had the same issues with rhcp kernel on 2.1. See the thread on swagger features to follow, but I flashed knight crusader kernel and seemed to have fixed issues for me. I was wondering if it was just me or not lol

Sent from my SCH-I405 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lecapitan (Jun 28, 2012)

djphrost said:


> Get there I had the same issues with rhcp kernel on 2.1. See the thread on swagger features to follow, but I flashed knight crusader kernel and seemed to have fixed issues for me. I was wondering if it was just me or not lol
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I405 using Tapatalk 2


Alright I'll play with some things later tonight and try to confirm the RHCP kernel has some issues.


----------



## lecapitan (Jun 28, 2012)

Drove half way home with the v1.3 gps patch I listed above and half way with the default settings (replaced file, reboot, cleared dalvik) and the gps was perfect the entire time. But I am not happy with a problem just magically dissapearing so I am going to do a clean install of tweaked 2.1 and rhcps kernel and try again tomorrow.


----------



## hawgpapa (Jun 7, 2011)

Check this out. I haven't tried it myself as my GPS is working well...
http://goo.gl/gNgB8
Hope this helps


----------



## lecapitan (Jun 28, 2012)

hawgpapa said:


> Check this out. I haven't tried it myself as my GPS is working well...
> http://goo.gl/gNgB8
> Hope this helps


Thanks for this. I think this is partially what the patch I found does.


----------



## djphrost (Feb 23, 2012)

just for what it's worth, when I switched to knightcrusader's kernel, my GPS seemed to have been resolved. I also noticed a huge performance increase, even though I lost overclock with it (only in RHCP).


----------



## lecapitan (Jun 28, 2012)

I switched to KCs kernel as well and am going to let this thread chill out for a few days. I tried some different things last night and haven't had any GPS problems either last night or this morning. If I cannot pin the cause down, I cannot try to fix anything :\


----------

